# [DEPENDENCIES] texlive-pictures depend de ruby .. ? (resolu)

## Trevoke

```
# emerge lyx -pv --tree

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-office/lyx-1.6.7  USE="X cups dia docbook dot html latex nls rcs rtf subversion svg -debug -monolithic-build" LINGUAS="-ar -ca -cs -de -el -en -es -eu -fi -fr -gl -he -hu -id -it -ja -nb -nn -pl -pt -ro -ru -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 11,805 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-texlive/texlive-pictures-2008-r1  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-lang/ruby-1.8.7_p302  USE="berkdb gdbm ipv6 ncurses readline ssl threads -debug -doc -examples -libedit -rubytests -socks5 -tk -xemacs" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    app-admin/eselect-ruby-20100603  0 kB

```

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j6"

USE="X posix nptl gtk dvd dvdr cdr bluetooth alsa threads vim-syntax \

   vim-pager vim-with-x bash-completion xinerama java java6 \

   mmx sse cpu-detection ffmpeg \ 

   gstreamer nsplugin custom-optimization \

   -qt -qt4 -kde gnome"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick"

VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx v4l v4l2" # ati radeonhd vesa"

FEATURES="-test -digest"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="dlj-1.1 skype-eula AdobeFlash-10.1"

NETBEANS_MODULES="ruby harness ide java websvccommon nb apisupport"

#RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 ree18 jruby"

source /usr/local/portage/layman/make.conf

```

```
# cat /etc/portage/package.use/common

www-client/firefox sqlite

net-libs/xulrunner sqlite

mail-client/thunderbird lightning

media-video/mplayer sse sse2 ssse3 win32codecs

app-emulation/wine fontconfig gnutls samba xcomposite -win64

xfce-extra/thunar-thumbnailers grace latex raw

sys-fs/udev extras

app-office/lyx dia docbook dot html latex rcs rtf subversion

x11-libs/cairo -xcb

sys-power/cpufreqd lm_sensors

net-im/pidgin prediction qq sasl

media-sound/audacity id3tag jack ladspa soundtouch twolame vamp

net-print/cups gnutls

net-nds/openldap gnutls

net-p2p/qbittorrent geoip

media-video/vlc aalib atmo avahi bidi cdda cddax cddb cdio dirac fluidsynth fontconfig ggi id3tag jack kate libass libcaca libtiger libv4l2 lirc live modplug qt4 schroedinger shine stream udev v4l v4l2 vcdinfo vcdx vlm win32codecs wma-fixed

dev-db/sqlite extensions

dev-lang/python sqlite

```

Est-ce que quelqu'un sait pourquoi?

----------

## netfab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>   03 Nov 2008; Alexis Ballier <aballier@gentoo.org>
> 
>   texlive-pictures-2008.ebuild:
> ...

 

----------

## Trevoke

Ca m'apprendra. Merci  :Wink: 

----------

